# fsck problem



## xwwu (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear friend,

When fsck finds some problem and asks "yes" or "no", my server always chooses "no" automatically. That means I can't correct all the errors on the hard disk.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 1, 2012)

[CMD=""]fsck -y[/CMD]

fsck(8)()


----------

